# Incredible Acts of Stupidity



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Let me head off any knee-jerk reactions by stating I am pro-gun, pro-hunting, pro-liberty, and not some liberal bitch.

Now, if any one here is the culprit or the knows who it is, you are an incredible moron, and it is actions like this that empower the government to further restrict our right to enjoy our sport.

Yesterday and today some idiots were duck hunting off the islands across from Galvez Landing in the intercoastal waterway. There is not a clear field of fire in any direction from those islands. With the limited visibility today, every shot was literally a game of russian roulette. These hunters denied every boater, fisherman, and waterman the right to safely use the waterways. Not to mention that they denied the adjacent homeowners the right to peaceful enjoyment of our own property, as it would be irresponsible to let the kids out in the yard with these morons in the area.

I hate gun control laws and overly restrictive limits on our sport. But this kind of behavior makes it impossible not to support limitations where common sense is not a required tool in every hunters bag!
:thumbdown:


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Man I hate it when my Sunday morning sleep-in gets interrupted...going for popcorn...

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*How about this scenario:*

I woke up in my own home, hearing shots fired. Knowing Florida's Castle Doctrine, I felt threatened and returned fire with my 12 gauge toward the sound of the shots. 

I could clearly see a boat with (however many) armed people aboard. I assumed the people on the boat were a threat to my life, since they had already fired shots. So, I armed myself, legally, in defense of my home, and returned fire. 

I was just gettin' set to mow my lawn, or pressure wash my dock, or whatever, and there was a boat that I assumed was participating in a home invasion, firing shots in my vicinity. So, I got the 1100, and let'em have it. Back to Castle Doctrine. 

Just sayin', if people want to light off some shells near my back yard, be prepared for Quid Pro Quo. 

There isn't much that can change my mind when protecting my home from anyone with a firearm that might be a threat. I'll get mine, and answer the threat. Anyone that's interested in any legal mumbo-jumbo that this attitude might potentially generate is welcome to discuss it. I've stated my opinion.

Enjoy the popcorn, I know the "betternots" will....:whistling:


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

sj1 said:


> I woke up in my own home, hearing shots fired. Knowing Florida's Castle Doctrine, I felt threatened and returned fire with my 12 gauge toward the sound of the shots.
> 
> I could clearly see a boat with (however many) armed people aboard. I assumed the people on the boat were a threat to my life, since they had already fired shots. So, I armed myself, legally, in defense of my home, and returned fire.
> 
> ...


If you're gonna do all that you might as well bring out the big guns.


Please post back with you results...lol


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you the same guy who was whining about duck hunters shooting out at Johnsons Beach?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

sj1 said:


> I woke up in my own home, hearing shots fired. Knowing Florida's Castle Doctrine, I felt threatened and returned fire with my 12 gauge toward the sound of the shots.
> 
> I could clearly see a boat with (however many) armed people aboard. I assumed the people on the boat were a threat to my life, since they had already fired shots. So, I armed myself, legally, in defense of my home, and returned fire.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with hunting there as posted by the original poster...but my thought on this quote is , you go ahead and do that, and tell them the castle doctrine is your defense. Ignorance,imagination,and hypothetical situations won't keep you from being sent to prison for a very bad decision.People with this attitude are as bad as the original problem.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I was out kayaking near Postal Point a couple weeks ago, and there were some guys hunting birds out there too. I don't know the legality, so I didn't say anything, just kept my distance. The land they were close to belongs to Eglin AFB I think, and I would have thought that would be a problem. If anybody has insight, please let me know. 

I agree though, I would be pissed waking up to that.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Do you also hate when people fish your dock?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

What is the max range of buckshot?

Jim


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> What is the max range of buckshot?
> 
> Jim


Buckshot for ducks???? :001_huh:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Not a hunter... whats the max range for duckshot? Heck, buckshot too?

Not necessarily a "kill shot", but how far will shot carry at max range?

Jim


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Its steel so it doesn't fly as fast or as far. I think if you were to put it in a ballistic calculator you would probably get about 300yds, maybe.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe 360 yards according to this...

http://www.njskeet.com/files/shotgun_statistics.pdf

Jim


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Yesterday and today some idiots were duck hunting off the islands across from Galvez Landing in the intercoastal waterway. There is not a clear field of fire in any direction from those islands. With the limited visibility today, every shot was literally a game of russian roulette. These hunters denied every boater, fisherman, and waterman the right to safely use the waterways. Not to mention that they denied the adjacent homeowners the right to peaceful enjoyment of our own property, as it would be irresponsible to let the kids out in the yard with these morons in the area.
> 
> I hate gun control laws and overly restrictive limits on our sport. But this kind of behavior makes it impossible not to support limitations where common sense is not a required tool in every hunters bag!


So, in your opinion the boaters and fishermen have more rights to that particular island than the duck hunters do? It must be 700 - 800 yards from that island to Galvez landing. I don't think any boats were in harms way. The shot from a waterfowl load at 100 yards isn't going to do any more damage than an acorn falling from a tree. It would be about like being in a dove field when #6 shot comes raining down on you.


----------



## MATOU TOO (Apr 2, 2009)

I rode by in a boat yesterday when they were out there. Was surprised but not threatened. FWC showed up at dusk. They ended up chasing a minibike out of the parking lot at Galvez. If the hunters were there two days they were not breaking any laws. I was pulling for the minibike, and the duck hunters.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

insert popcorn emicon here!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife hates the duck hunters waking her up here at Lake Weiss. I just think it's funny because I'm up at daylight. I have been "rained on" many times in a dove field and have never been hurt. I guess if you were looking up when they rained down you might get one in the eye. I guess duck hunters use bigger shot than dove hunters, so that might feel a little different.
The 300-360 range is probably pretty close to the max range for shot.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I love it when someone buys a house next to the dump... then complains because it stinks! or in this case buys a house on the water, then complains when someone shows up to hunt/fish. Am sorry you let it mess up your day though and glad you were able to "vent" here


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, interesting responses. Fact is, folks keep shooting in close proximity to so many houses, laws will change that will prohibit it. Watch. It will happen. And why? Because we seem to have forgotten that all rights come with responsibilities.

Nope, never complained about folks fishing around my dock. We spend a lot of time and money protecting the seagrass beds and trying to restore the intertidal zone on my property, and help those in distress within sight (which happens more than I would have expected). But if it makes it easier for you to assume I am an asshole and a complainer than to admit that hunting in such close proximity to so many homes is a bad idea, then so be it. You'll have a boogey man to blame it on when your rights (and mine) get further curtailed


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry I feel no sympathy. Someone is shooting a shotgun 300 yards from you and you feel threatened?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually we don't know how far away the hunters were from the shore. Looking on google earth it appears a couple of the islands are about 200 to 250 yards from the nearest land. 

I'd be po'ed if I was getting "blow by" pellets on my house. 

I'd think I'd have a good case to have signs posted on those near islands to prevent hunting.

Of course, I'd need real measurements and data about shot patterns.

That is why lawyers were invented.

Jim


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> There is not a clear field of fire in any direction from those islands.


I didn't think to ask initially but do you know in which direction these duck hunters were shooting? Because unless they were shooting to the East at the marina or South East there is nothing there that would cause any reason to be concerned. Any direction from directly South clockwise to North East would be perfectly safe.



> Fact is, folks keep shooting in close proximity to so many houses, laws will change that will prohibit it.


So, shooting duck shot a couple of hundred yards away from a house is considered to be "close proximity" to you. 



> And why? Because we seem to have forgotten that all rights come with responsibilities.


And exactly what responsibilities were these guys ignoring. They were a couple hundred yards from any house or the channel. 

I suppose that a duck hunter on Escambia river would be tossing gun safety and responsibilities right out the window as well, considering how that river is only about a hundred or so yards wide until you get down to Monsanto. The bass fishermen must be dropping like flys during duck season.




> I'd be po'ed if I was getting "blow by" pellets on my house.
> 
> I'd think I'd have a good case to have signs posted on those near islands to prevent hunting.


There are already laws in place that make it a felony to fire a potentially lethal projectile over private property that you do not have permission to hunt on. Duck shot is not potentially lethal at 200 yards. 

It is also already against the law to discharge a firearm over a paved road, rights-of-ways, streets, highways or occupied premises. If you were living there and getting projectiles landing on your property then the hunters would be breaking the law.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Bigbull you got it rite. 

Ther are a few spots to set up and shoot where it is safe on the Islands ther. Heck i thot bout doing it my self. As per the FWCC they way the laws are wrote as long as you are not shooting across a road way or where a struc. is being peppered you are 100% legal. This comes from talking to them in many meetings. 

Ther is no body of water closed to hunting in FL unless it is printed in the hand boat. As long as you got ther buy boat.

But if they where shooting toward the channel then yes they need to be slapped. We looked at it and only fig to be in the clear you should set up facing South, south west but dep on witch island you got on.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

LibertyCall said:


> Wow, interesting responses. Fact is, folks keep shooting in close proximity to so many houses, laws will change that will prohibit it. Watch. It will happen. And why? Because we seem to have forgotten that all rights come with responsibilities.
> 
> Nope, never complained about folks fishing around my dock. We spend a lot of time and money protecting the seagrass beds and trying to restore the intertidal zone on my property, and help those in distress within sight (which happens more than I would have expected). But if it makes it easier for you to assume I am an asshole and a complainer than to admit that hunting in such close proximity to so many homes is a bad idea, then so be it. You'll have a boogey man to blame it on when your rights (and mine) get further curtailed


 
Yes Liberty so you call yourself you are the same one that was on here a couple of years ago pissin and moaning about the same thing, you and your asshole of a neighbor I believe. I don't have time to look up the thread but you threatened to get lawyers involved and have all intercoastal duck hunting shut down until you found out it would literally take a congressional bill signed by the president to get that to happen. I lived in Molino surrounded by farms. I knew the area I lived when I moved in there, I have had #5 and #6 lead shot rain on my house and car, I didn't come on here and bitch about some people hunting near my house. I know for a fact that someone shot a doe out of my back yard of at least tracked her to my back yard and finished the job. I didn't get mad, it comes with the territory of where you live. If you don't like it do some research and move somewhere people can't own firearms or hunt anywhere near you.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Doomsday said:


> Man I hate it when my Sunday morning sleep-in gets interrupted...going for popcorn...


I wish they would wake up my old lady from her Sunday morning coma. Then I could put the morning wood to good use.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

skullworks said:


> Buckshot for ducks???? :001_huh:


*I was thinking the same thing. I'm a #6-8 shot for ducks myself but thats just me. Not really a threat at more then 20yards to a human IMO.*


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

I know better than to get involved in this but..

There is no way hunters should be allowed to hunt there, I'm surprised they are. Just too many people around. Like a lot of other things in life, just because you have the right to do it does not make it right.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Buckyt said:


> My wife hates the duck hunters waking her up here at Lake Weiss. I just think it's funny because I'm up at daylight. I have been "rained on" many times in a dove field and have never been hurt. I guess if you were looking up when they rained down you might get one in the eye. I guess duck hunters use bigger shot than dove hunters, so that might feel a little different.
> The 300-360 range is probably pretty close to the max range for shot.


*I hope your 300-360 is a Foot measurement not yards. Thats one hell of a load to be leathal or even harmful at that range with duck shot.*


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *I was thinking the same thing. I'm a #6-8 shot for ducks myself but thats just me. Not really a threat at more then 20yards to a human IMO.*


I don't want any 8 much less 6 shot flying at me from 20 yards out.......


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Tyee Dave said:


> I wish they would wake up my old lady from her Sunday morning coma. Then I could put the morning wood to good use.


LOL !! If they are not raining shot down on your house, just simply hunting, why bitch about it and have more hunting rights taking away ?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *I hope your 300-360 is a Foot measurement not yards. Thats one hell of a load to be leathal or even harmful at that range with duck shot.*


The max lethal range I ever took at Canada geese was about 70 yards with steel Tees from a 10 guage 3.5 mag. That was a straight over head shot too. With only 10-30 degrees of elevation at the same range I would expect only one thing.....divots.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

If shot is falling on your house then you've got a valid complaint. If it is, next time it's happening call the authorities and have them come witness shot landing on your property. IF they witness it the hunters will be cited for it. IF they don't witness it, they're going to tell you to have a nice day and leave shaking their heads..

Several years ago we were dove hunting in a field and had a "neighbor" call the police saying we were shooting at his house... cops came, sat in his yard for about 20-30 minutes...all the while we were still shooting. Then they came over, told us about the complaint (checked everyone's hunting license as well..) said no shot had hit any of their cars, nor had they heard any hit anything so they were leaving...

Now this asshole's house was well over 300yds away. No one was shooting anything larger than 7.5 shot, nor was anyone shooting high brass shells (why would you spend that money on a dove load anyway??)

Maximum effective range on those shells is under 60yds. Had a pellet hit his house it would have had no more than free fall energy which would have been less than 1/100th of an ounce of energy....

Tell the wife she's a big girl now.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I know better than to get involved in this but..
> 
> There is no way hunters should be allowed to hunt there, I'm surprised they are. Just too many people around. Like a lot of other things in life, just because you have the right to do it does not make it right.


I was wondering how long it was gonna take for you to make that comment. Maybe you should post you're info so everyone can get your approval before they legally enjoy their sport....


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I know better than to get involved in this but..
> 
> There is no way hunters should be allowed to hunt there, I'm surprised they are. Just too many people around. Like a lot of other things in life, just because you have the right to do it does not make it right.


So during legal red snapper season we throw them all back, cause you know, just too many people around....LOL:whistling:


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

During most norm. winters you don't hardly see anyone out ther. ex. for a few good weather days. I'v hunted out that way 5 times this year and only have seen a hand full of other boat traffic.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Here yah go liberty, this is for lead shot out of the us army manual, if you have a brain cell in your head, or have done your research you would know steel shot (required for waterfowl) is not nearly as dense as lead therefore doesn't have nearly the balistic equivelent. IE distance of travel or lethality.

Lead shot
Muzzle elevated 30 deg
No height of shot listed
# 9-176 yds
#8-198 yds
#7 1/2-209 yds
#6-242 yds
#4-286 yds
#2-330 yds

If this isn't good enough let me know I'm sure I can find it for steel with more research.


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Hopin,
You are missing the whole point of what I said. Not surprising since you didn't bother checking your facts before making personal statements about me. Old River is a fairly densely populated area. Shooting there will turn neighbors against hunters. I'd prefer to think we live in a society where we don't live to stick our finger in other people's eyes, but we have certainly turned in to a caustic society, so I should know better than to continue to hope for it. 
Doug


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

So you didn't read the balistics chart I see


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Liberty if it wasn't you... I still think it was you just deleted your thread from 09/10 then I'm sorry but if was (which I believe) sorry for you go ahead and try and change it. Like I said if these hunters were on the ICW you will find out it will literally take and act of congress to change it. Best of luck to you and your neighbors.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I might not like guys blasting away early in the morning near my house. But if they are out of range of my house, doing nothing illegal, and being responsible (not firing at birds 20 yards away into the fog that might hide other boats), I cannot complain simply about noise.

Jim


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Use your head out there.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

jim t said:


> I might not like guys blasting away early in the morning near my house. But if they are out of range of my house, doing nothing illegal, and being responsible (not firing at birds 20 yards away into the fog that might hide other boats), I cannot complain simply about noise.
> 
> Jim


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ajbell (Dec 28, 2011)

I will have to agree, that I see no real danger in letting the duck hunters continue as they are. As long as they are hunting legally, people should not complain.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Tyee Dave said:


> I wish they would wake up my old lady from her Sunday morning coma. Then I could put the morning wood to good use.


Thanks for the mental note! Made me laugh out loud, in a meeting non the less. :thumbup:


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

What are the rules for firearms in that area? If its legal to hunt from there is it legal to shoot from there in the Spring & Summer when boats are everywhere?

Look I don't care where you hunt but if you rain down shot on me & my boat I will be PO'd.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

I doubt you would be hunting out there in the Spring or Summer.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Does that mean I can't use the ICW during hunting season?


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Do people realize that falling shot doesn't hurt? Only way you might get hurt is if you were running wide open in your boat and took a facefull of falling shot, that might sting. But, that's a no wake zone so that can't happen either. I don't see an issue here other than someone getting woke up at daylight.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Instant Karma, I asked but you never did answer one way or the other if you even knew which direction they were shooting. Do you know which direction they were shooting?


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Liberty if it wasn't you... I still think it was you just deleted your thread from 09/10 then I'm sorry but if was (which I believe) sorry for you go ahead and try and change it. Like I said if these hunters were on the ICW you will find out it will literally take and act of congress to change it. Best of luck to you and your neighbors.


 
Liberty isn't the guy you are thinking of. The guy that blew the pff out about hunting Johnson beach lives down around grande lagon yaught club. 

I under stand the saftey conc. i would hope no one would set and shoot toward the ICW....on the two islands rite across from the boat launch you can set up and shoot south or south west and wouldnt get close to a thing not even a boat driving by. the water this time of year is to shallow for most boat to get around that part of any of the 4 islands.


----------

